# PG ROUTE 66 RESTORATION



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

*PG ROUTE 66 RESTORATION (electronic and powder coated)*

Well guys i wanted to share with you folks the very first full-fledge amp restoration of mine that i just finished.

Here's what all took place.
1) resistor mod's (lifted up off board for better cooling)
2) rail caps replaced and up-graded capacitance
3) all new terminals (black) to match color scheme
4) Stripped all metal and recoated (powder coated) sink in Mirror Black, and Covers were Mirror white
5) applied artwork w/ special hi-temp artwork transfer process
6) final step is than clear coat (gloss clear-powder coat) all the covers /pieces that have artwork

see the results w/ the BEFORE & AFTER shots!

_Electronics done by Dr. Fosgate (Eric D)
Powder coating work done by ours truly mhyde71, (me: Matt H.) aka Khameleon Koatings
_


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks minty now. Good job. I love the old Phoenix gold amplifiers... and that one is a classic. I like the old phoenix gold frank amp'n stein too.


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks man! yeah rte66 is one of my favorite also...

I can and do also have the franked powder coat scheme that you mentioned above. I can do that color also.... on my face book page i have more samples of more work... where i had decals embossed, or cleared in different fashion that what i used here....BUT 
I love to restore these things.... it is basically a brand new amp now


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Matt you have done some remarkable work...those of you who havnt seen his work ..he had made these old amps look new and even better.

good job bro! makes me want one again..


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks bro- havent heard or seen from you inna while... good to hear youre still kickin' it around here- hope all is well jax

matt


----------



## Kamyk (Apr 27, 2009)

Pic2 - ah, a fellow Na'vi 
Good job on restoring this PG.
Man, I miss my M100 - shame I got rid of it.


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

Kamyk said:


> Pic2 - ah, a fellow Na'vi
> Good job on restoring this PG.
> Man, I miss my M100 - shame I got rid of it.



what does that mean ?? "ah, a fellow Na'vi "

BUT thanks... but confused as to what na'vi means?


----------



## Kamyk (Apr 27, 2009)

mhyde71 said:


> what does that mean ?? "ah, a fellow Na'vi "
> 
> BUT thanks... but confused as to what na'vi means?


In Pic 2 -> the blue finger/palm 

Not much of an Avatar fan, are you ?  <jk>
Never mind, great job! Keep it up!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

looks absolutely killer! fantastic craftsmanship!


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Would you do work on the side?


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

well yeah- absolutely- i mean we are a powder coating shop (Khameleon Koatings reg in state of vermont) - My heart is in O/S PG and other high end car audio... so I like to think that we specilize in that o/s gear restorations be it OEM or custom just like this rte 66 seen here.

matthew


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

who is ace956 and what is he about... shall i send him a pm? or something? how does or what does he do to fit in with this?

just curious - like to network for sure!

matt


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

blumipty blump blump blump


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

this was other rt66 that got restored out those two amps in the "before pic".


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

starboy869 said:


> Would you do work on the side?


Be careful about this dude. You might never get your stuff back, I learned the hard way.


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

Think you may have me confuused...
Check feedbacks broa, before dumping....your end plates are back with cecil now.

Sry, just cant please everybody...i offered to plate your plates for free, given i was doing a plating run anyways...i was trying to be nice...but the plating thing fell thru, and when we last communicated you said dont worry about it, that you had other project on bench and that your prolly gonna sell the amp anyways.
See if i can find the pm i sent you that you replied to.

And secondly if you have prob w/me, or feel that i was wrong in anyway....why not write to me, or call...numbers for contact are all over the net....can you show when/if u ever communicated with that i didnt not respond to. 

Theres one in every crowd. Sry you feel slighted vin, but i was only trying to do you a "pro-bono" favor...then never heard from you.... in fact if you recall...it was i that approached you as far as not having heard from you and that the plating trip didnt look like it was going to happen...i had to track ypu down...i'll dig pms up to proove if i feel necessary or have the time...

Check feedback for me on pp.com and ebay (khameleon koatings)....history and testimonials speak for themself....

Oh and also on angies list

Just think that some confrontational questioning or at least an approach to me privately before dumping publically would have been my idea of how to work things out...all the while knowing that i was trying to get my business off the ground back then and offering to do your plating "pro-bono"....no contact to me and now you dump...?

Your plates are with cecile...and i even offered him to send him nib end plates for free b/c of the situation and time...but he declined...but i did offer.


Thx broa for the support tho!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Vinnie I think Matts fine guy. sorry you two dont see eye to eye.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

mhyde71 said:


> Your plates are with cecile



OK, thats all I wanted to know. It kinda sucks that I had to get a 3rd party to get my stuff back. 

Its been what 3 years since I sent them to you? At first you denied you even got them, then later confessed. I kinda let that slide since you probably had tons of jobs for customers. Read our PMs on the Phorum if you still have them.

You posted on my thread there: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1131987-post24.html

...and even PMed me about the plates, I replied saying that I did need them back - does it matter if I was going to sell the amp? The plates belong to me. Im sorry if you misunderstood "dont worry about it" with "you can have them" well...that kinda sucks. If you thought that I gave them to you, why would you send me a PM about them in the thread above? 

If the plating didnt work out, you could have sent me a PM saying so? I was on the Phorum close a year after I sent them to you. 

Thats the last I've heard from you. Whats the point of trying to handle things through PM if you dont reply?


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

thank you mike for the support... i mean it was prolly just one of things that didnt work out, perhaps some lack of due diligence on both our parts... i was trying to look out for someone off pp.com (where it initially all took place) as i was excited to get shop up off the ground and wanted to get ppl feeling good about us/me and my work...so i took on the plates and offered to run them thru when/if i ever get that surfboard plated...but the plating co has not been returning my calls and such since i left off a sample piece for them to do. 

i dropped off a sample like back in feb, and made 4 calls and gone once... no sample back and just can not proceed until we get a sample look of what the finish will look like...and given this was pro-brono work with vin... i wasnt going to make a dedicate trip to get the plates done...just that i'd bring them along b/c they would be able to hang on hook when i have other plates done and would be next to nothing and felt it would be nice to make it happen for vin... 

but it still hasnt happened yet...but i'll be damned, i just called them again now while i am thinking of it...they said the sample piece is finally done... I mean how fortuitous is that...? so i go get sample nickle sink tomorrow to see ghow they plating looks... i didnt want to do the surfboard for pedi w/o seeing their finish over the blast media i used...

so we'll see tomorrow though.


just wish vin would have approached me before dumping publicly when someone inquires about having work done with us.

i mean look: we do coating work and specialize in amp restorations. he felt that bad about the deal- call me or write a pm. if i knew vins email i bet i could find the emails we sent back forth... but there are over 3k in my inbox and dont have the time, and truth be told... people prolly can read through this and if they want to use my services or expertise they can...if not, i'll live. BUT it is just unsettling as it is like the first neg thing i have heard about my coating efforts and took me for loop. but it was inevitable that i wouldnt be able to please or have everyone feel good about us, but i try!


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

_"At first you denied you even got them, then later confessed...."_

if you will recall, it was a matter of mixing them up with other plates... i get plates in and out all the time in various stages of development (see pic) so for you to infer publicly like i am just shy of a thief or something...i dont need end plates broah... i have end plates, and 50% more of that in shop on hooks... i mean dem's fightin' words really... 

I forgot I had put them with the nickel 2500 plates at my buddys house. it was a case of "loss track of them", "Wait, Did they even come in, i dont clearly recall them coming in", to "Oh yeah that's right, i put them with the 2500 plates"?

It's your choice of words that disappoint/frustrate me... "denied"; "confessed"

"Thats the last I've heard from you. Whats the point of trying to handle things through PM if you dont reply?"- you mean when i sent you a pm on pp.com, where this all started, and i didnt hear from you for 4-5 months... is that the time you mean...? well i m not sure why we would communicate thru pm's if YOU dont reply. 


AND again, i did also offer to coat and finish for free for cecile for the delay, figured you two were close enough that if i asked him, you were hearing it one way or another... but and again, he declined...

all of this, and it wasnt even a job i was going to charge for..."Geese Louise"; Think im going to stick to paying work... 
Didnt even try to make money off of it back then or up to more current times... it was a favor i offered and it went south...sorry you have so much hostility about it.

whatever, im moving on now vin....you guys have your plates now....sandblasted and shipped back (yes albeit 3 years, but i offered to re-coat and make new again) for free i might add... 
but thanks for stopping by....


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

mhyde71 said:


> just wish vin would have approached me before dumping publicly when someone inquires about having work done with us.
> 
> To be blunt, what part of me sending you PMs dont you understand? I sent it here not PP. This is why I posted that link indicating that I did send you a PM. There was no reply whatsoever from you.
> 
> ...


Answers in red.


Again, its a bit frustrating to me try to get my property back through a 3rd party. GL with your coatings.


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

<edit> okay looked in inbox off desk top vs the cell phone...

yes, yes in sept last year you wrote stating:

_Hey Matt, good chatting with you again!

Yeah, I remember those end plates. I'll eventually need them if I ever want to go with my nickel ms1k.

Vin_


to me that sounds more like (and knowing all the dynamics from the beginning from pp.com like i was aware of, w/ me trying to get with you off pp.com, then just by chance finding you on here) ya know))... that that pm could be interrupted as : 
_okay cool- you got them, youre working on it, ...OH! AND you finally found me on the other forum... sorry i didnt stay in touch with you matt off the pp.com...but thank you for tracking me down and keeping me in the loop... yeah if/when i ever need the plates, ill holla at you, and if you get to plating them in mean time, thats cool too... _

It really didnt sound like any big rush rush or that you were in need of them... yeah their your plates... i dont need them, i have plenty and can make any one i want/need myself. But to me, your words and feelings towards to me was that it's cool, glad you tracked me down, perhaps i'll need them if i ever do my nickel 1K, but for now im on another project, just keep in touch

but appearantly that was not what you meaning behind that was.


sry


so my fault for not shooting them out right away... back then the thinking was that i was going to get the sinks and other plates plated.... it's been supposed to be happening for 2 years now....so i kept them thinking that any day this plating thing would jump off for pedi's surfboard sink...but it just never manifested into anything and still hasnt in fact... but i did just call them and the sample nickel sink is ready for review. BUT nonetheless...my fault i guess that I didnt interrupt _"I'll eventually need them if I ever want to go with my nickel ms1k"_ as needing them right away.


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

...


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

WAIT A MINUTE!

i go outside and smoke and thinking to self - 

wait, ... if he wrote in sept, stating "i'll need them eventually"....
doesnt receive or hear from me in timely manner... and never sent any subsequent pm's asking for there whereabouts, and how you would like to have them back...

no sooner do i get am email from cecile a week ago that you told him he could have them... they were shipped that week. 
all i had to be was asked/told that they needed to be returned, which they were going to anyways...but i just dont get it... 
he got them before i could even get a chance to write back and say i shipped them...

so- something is a little askew here and think your looking for a stink! imo

thats how i see it!

it's over with now though...and like you said you have good news now.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^ Im not 100% sure what you're getting at. I told him on June 1st (or at least around that time) and havent heard much from him regarding the plates. All he said was that he tried and havent heard from you. I guessed that you didnt reply to emails as well as PMs, so I left it at that. I still dont know if he received them or not, Im just going off your words. I mentioned that he could either have them or trash them, I just didnt want you to keep something that doesnt belong to you.

Now if compensation (or at least the return shipping for the plates) is what you want, kindly send me your PP and I'll pay you. 



> so- something is a little askew here and think your looking for a stink!


Im not sure what you're trying to say here either, but all of the facts are in this post. I no longer have any love to PG and the Phorum, so please dont try to twist the facts around. All of this stuff would have been avoided if you responded to your PMs.


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

No thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I have dealt with Matt several times. Never a problem what so ever. He sold a amp for me on Ebay and could have easily walked with my $900, but he didnt.


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks beats...

good to hear/see from you..been a lil bit too.

thanks though man, do appreciate it.


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

always nice matt you should show the other one your working on
Great work


----------



## spaceace60 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: PG ROUTE 66 RESTORATION (electronic and powder coated)*

i have several m series amps incl rt66 and was wondering if you would consider doing a cpl covers(their in great shape)yours just look better and im building a show car! Jim(814)493-3173


----------



## mhyde71 (Feb 17, 2008)

^^^ absolutely jim... i will call you over the weekend- i will be driving a long drive and will call .

my number is 802 258-0705 for your records.


----------

